# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Dark Council Chamber Coordinates?

## ShenLongKazama

I wanna get into the Dark Council Chamber but i need the coordinates for it.

----------


## Rebelicious

Afaik, it's a Phased zone on Korriban.

----------


## ShenLongKazama

So how can i get there?

----------


## gurluas

You can get there by being on a certain point in the story.

----------


## ShenLongKazama

I got there once, and took 67 screenshots of it.

----------

